# Seasoning Calphalon Commerical Hard Anodized Aluminum Pans And Other Things...



## nobodyspecial (Dec 8, 2005)

Amazon has a great deal on these pans so I took the leap two days ago and now have them in my kitchen.

here

They are beautiful and everything I expected. This is my first "nice" set of cooking equipment, with my previous experience being the lowly hand-me-downs from my mother when I moved away to college. I'm hardly a chef, but I did know enough to not want non-stick pans or their respective carcinogens in my blood.

So, how would I go about seasoning these pans (if neccessary)? Currently they are right out of the box and haven't been washed yet.

Thanks!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

While some nonstick benefits may come from seasoning, that's not the main reason to do it. The point of seasoning is to seal the pores in the metal, which would otherwise corrode with use. It's my understanding that only cast-iron and nonstainless-steel pans (such as steel woks and black steel omelet pans) need to be seasoned. Also, it is done so the metal is no longer reactive with acids, which also corrode.

Anodized aluminum has been formulated and processed so that it won't corrode and is nonreactive, so it shouldn't need seasoning. Just give it a wash and dry before using, and happy cooking! Do let us know how you are getting used to them; I know some people who adore them!

(but you might want to wait until others here chime in, just in case I'm wrong. :suprise: )


----------



## nobodyspecial (Dec 8, 2005)

Excellent! I read the instructions for it when I got home from work and it appears you are correct in that it does NOT need seasoning. Man, I can't wait to start using it!

Where does everyone get their recipes on the internet? I used to cook in a restaraunt, so I'm not a complete beginner, but my recipe knowledge is very limited.

Where could I find a few easier recipes that would give me a nice intro to cooking chicken breasts in this beautiful skillet, for instance? I'd like to try something where I actually use wine to deglaze the pan and eat it instead of using water to deglaze it for cleaning.

Thanks again!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Iirc, we had a discussion some time ago about cooking chicken. :talk: Try using the "Search this topic" function just above your first post on this thread. You can also look in the "Cook's Corner" and "Recipes" parts of the site.

Mmmm, chicken. :lips:


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi there...


looks like your SomebodySpecial after all...getting a nice deal like that 



Something to keep in mind with your Calphalon pans. Note all the instructions for care and up-keep. 

Absolutely no dishwashers...only handwash!

No metal utensils. Get a couple high temp plastic...and some nice wooden spoons.

If you've got something stuck on. Don't panic and start scraping...fill it with water...bring to a boil...and then use a wooden spoon to loosen the stuck on bits. If that doesn't work...try a soak after.

When using your pans...be sure to preheat them to an effective temperature. This will help give your food a nice sear...and help that it doesn't stick(as bad) to the bottom. 

Also...don't try to turn your food before it's ready to be turned. Many times the food will release (or partially release) when it's ready to turn. Playing with your food (by moving it around) can do damage as well. I have to fight with myself all the time...just leave it alone (I'll tell myself) 


congrats!
dan


----------

